# Someone please explain to me Lyft’s mysterious rating system



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lyft’s rating system is definitely not like Uber.

I got 13 5 star ratings this week, 0 below-5’s, rating kept at 4.75, then now is below 4.75.

I have been monitoring the ratings at Lyft and it makes no sense. Uber has kept steady on 4.85-4.86.

Either they are playing with the ratings at their will or... ARE THEY COUNTING UNRATED RIDES?

I mean I have 163 rides, have no idea hiw many of them are rated, they won’t tell me, customer support is a joke, there is a reason why only show up to one decimal except for the daily emails.

I could not care less if they drop it to 4.2 and ban me, I do much more rides in Uber. But why they count unrated rides?


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

you know what, i've had the EXACT SAME THING happening to me, also. 

i had 6 5 star ratings, one below 5 that was marked 'good' in all categories. and I got a big rating drop. i have emailed them and explained that this isn't even possible, even if it pushed all 5 stars off the 100 ratings.

Im also convinced someone is hacking the thing and leaving bad ratings, because the other day I got a .04 drop from one ride , the girl was nice as could be and we had a nice conversation, if she gave me a one star she is a CRAZY *****. she complimented me on my complimentary gum and things, i made her laugh, she sang for me (no not really) but you get the idea.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes something is going on. All my riders behave the same way Uber riders do- they even tip me more on Lyft! My last big drop was also 0.04 and no matter how many 5 stars I get it does not go up! I am thinking on visiting one of the hubs because help through the app or their Facebook page is futile. I would not be surprised if I see a 4.71 tomorrow morning, and I am 99% sure it is NOT the riders


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Yes something is going on. All my riders behave the same way Uber riders do- they even tip me more on Lyft! My last big drop was also 0.04 and no matter how many 5 stars I get it does not go up! I am thinking on visiting one of the hubs because help through the app or their Facebook page is futile. I would not be surprised if I see a 4.71 tomorrow morning, and I am 99% sure it is NOT the riders


i dunno though, like just today i saw this ****ed up comment, totally bizarre. she said I took the longest route possible, and I was making weird noises that bothered her and I didn't use turn signals. I found out who it was and I was flabbergasted. this ***** was insane, some chicks are just like that. you aren't brad pitt, they think you're 'creepy' and will want to hurt you for their lack of sexual attraction to you. they want to punish you for being in close proximity to them, ESPECIALLY IF THEY ARE IN HEAT! if they are menstruating, KICK THEM OUT IMMEDIATELY!!! unless you are brad pitt.

i am not even kidding, I HAVE noticed this. you know you can kind of tell when they are in heat, they're giving off a little warmth and if they don't like you or don't accept you sexually you WILL get a bad rating, simply for being in the car with them in a time of sexual receptivity. they feel weak and vulnerable to seduction and they don't want you near them if they see you as not worthy of mating with.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Lyft only counts your last 100 rated trips unlike uber which counts your last 500. So if you had a ton of 5 star ratings in the beginning of your lyft career but now you have gotten lax and you're getting some 4 stars or below, your rating can drop significantly since those early 5 star ratings are now history. The system is designed to make your ratings drop so lyft drivers go above and beyond to get their dropping ratings back up to avoid deactivation. Its ****ed up, but its smart.


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

Same exact thing is happening to my Lyft ratings, keep going down. But Uber rating is steady and rising.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Thought u didn’t care


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, so has anyone been, or know of a Lyft driver ever being deactivated based solely on a low rating?
Simply put, I am experiencing the same bs with Lyft ratings and truly so not fret over it anymore!


----------



## Faceful (Jan 4, 2018)

Same here, I have a 2018 minivan, my Lyft rating is going down while uber is going up!!
I don't really care about this faulty rating system, the day they deactivate me I'm done with them


----------

